# Email Notification Gone Screwy Again...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo

Well it's just gone 10pm and I've just got 4 emails all from half 7pm today for new thread posts.

Been wondering what was going off as I could see the replies but just wasn't getting any emails through about them.

Nick


----------

